# SVR-2000 HD Upgrade Question



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a sony SVR-2000 currently with a 160Gb (It may only see 127Gb, thats kinda what the question is about) Hard drive in it. I would like to upgrade to something much larger. I have searched the forums about this and haven't really found a conclusion. I have read about the lba48 issue and people were hoping that tivo would release an update to allow bigger HD, but I could never find a definitive answer. My software version is 3.0-01-1-010.

What is the largest HD (both single and double) that I can put in my unit. Currently there is a single 160Gb hard drive in there and it shows 163 hrs 56 min on basic quality.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

750GB

This forum is full of information regarding >137GB upgrades


----------



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

My question was worded incorrectly. I know that there are two options

1. My tivo already will accept a drive > 137Gb
2. I need to patch my kernel to accept a drive > 137Gb

But im confused as to which option I am


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

After running mfsrestore you need to run the following commands:

*mountcd
copykern*


----------



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, I did that, something must have went wrong because now the tivo pauses every couple seconds. 

The only thing that differs is that I made my swap file 150mb instead of 127mb. Could that have caused the problem?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

tgm4883 said:


> Ok, I did that, something must have went wrong because now the tivo pauses every couple seconds.
> 
> The only thing that differs is that I made my swap file 150mb instead of 127mb. Could that have caused the problem?


What exactly did you do? and did you use an lba48 boot cd like the free one found here http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/software/lba48/index.html ?

No, the 150mb swap space wouldn't cause that problem, at least not if done correctly.


----------



## RAZUR_BLADEZ (Oct 3, 2006)

I have the same unit and love it.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=320613

David


----------



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

I did use the free version of that cd (downloads as ptvlba48-4.04.iso). Plugged in the 160Gb drive (drive currently in tivo, was upgraded from the original 30Gb) on hda (primary master), plugged in the 300 Gb drive on hdb (primary slave) and my cdrw/dvd drive is on hdc (secondary master). Both Hard drives are set to use cable select, I checked to make sure and they are in the correct placement that I said above.

I booted with the ptv cd. I than ran the following command from weeknees interactive upgrade guide. The 150 was changed from 127 because I figured that was the swap parameters.


```
mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 150 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb
```
That told me that the source HD was something like 127 Gb and was upgraded from 30Gb and that the backup would be from the 30 Gb. It then upgraded my new hard drive with only like 816 Mb of info. When it was done it said successful and told me the new amount of hours I had (over 300)

After it was done with that I ran the copykern command and copied the series 1 standalone kernel. After that was done, I shutdown the computer and put the drive back in the tivo.

I found that the links to all of the shows were still on the tivo (I didn't backup the shows, so the shows were gone) So i proceded to delete all of the links and also update some of my season passes. I then went to watch tv and found that it was pausing pretty consistently.

I did read some of Razur_bladez thread here. That is where I got the idea that I should change the swap size.
(I can't do url's yet) the thread was titled "Woohoo I did it again......."


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Methinks you screwed the pooch on your swap.

I think I can help. I can often "see" solutions for people. Let me concentrate.

I see... something... faint. it's long.... with lost of replies.... it's very sticky too

Wait.... I lost it.... ah, yes..... it's back... it's, it's this thread.


----------



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

That makes sense, but conflicts with what I have read on the PTVupgrade TiVo Upgrade CD with LBA48 support for Series 1 and select Series 2

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=198444


> One last note, MFStool 2.0 (included on this CD as well) has a bug and will not properly initialize a swap partition greater than 127MB. If you are building a SERIES1 replacement drive, and are planning on using "copykern" you can use the -s option (hit F3 for MFStool usage examples) to define a larger than 127MB swap partition, and copykern will initialize it for you when replacing the kernel.


So which is it? I followed the directions from that thread (used the -s 150)

I am interested to know what Razur_Bladez used to upgrade as he has 300mb swap


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Actually, you do not need tpip to initialize the swap when you use copykern. copykern includes initialzing the swap space.

Did you get any errors throughout the upgrade procedure?

Not sure why it should be pausing. I would repeat the upgrade, but do not expand the original. Use -s 127 for the swap. Then test that in the TiVo. That will give you a 30GB TiVo. Verify whether you get the pausing. That will help to isolate where the problem is.

You also can run the manufacturers diagnostics on the drive. You might have received a faulty drive.


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

If you upgraded using a Maxtor Diamondmax 10 hard drive this may be causing your pauses. There was a period of time where the DM10 wouldn't play nice with Tivo. I had it happen with mine and it sounds like what you are describing.


----------



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, I can try again. What part of this line expands the drive? Or are you saying dont expand the swap partition?


```
mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 150 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb
```
The only error I got in the whole process is when I tried to do the copykern command. copykern couldn't find the kernel (for some reason the cdrom didn't get mounted). I manually mounted the cdrom and reran the copykern command and all was well

So just so I understand correctly, I should put both drives back in my computer, boot with the above mentioned boot disk, and something like the following command.


```
mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb
```
I am upgrading from a Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 160Gb drive to a Seagate Barracuda 7200.8 300Gb Hard drive.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -zpi - /dev/hdb

Remove the x in mfsrestore. If you get it to work properly, then put it back in the computer and try

mfsadd -x /dev/hdb
mountcd
copykern


----------



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, in the process of doing this right now, should I run the copykern command after this or wait until after I check the drive in the tivo


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Try the drive in the TiVo after the mfsbackup. Verify that it works.

If it works, put the drive back in the computer and use the last 3 commands above.


----------



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

It appears to be working so far, I am going to let it run for about an hour doing various things to make sure


----------



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, i did the above, mfsadd and copykern. Put the drive back in my tivo and started to record a show. There were a couple pauses in the first 30 seconds but since then I haven't seen any other pauses. I have tried recording, watching a show while recording, watching live tv, watching a recording and all seem to work well. I still have a couple questions for a just a little peace of mind

1. Will my swap size not being half as many Mb as I have Gb cause a problem down the road?

2. Running mfsadd added two new partitions. Is this going to cause any problems in the future if I ever want to upgrade again by adding a second drive?

3. I don't really think this one is worthy of it's own thread, but I have lost telnet access (pretty sure it was when I was messing with my rc.sysinit.author file) Is there suppose to be anything special about that file that I need to remember. For instance, is there suppose to be a blank line at the end of the file? telnet is suppose to be the first thing to start, but I haven't been able to telnet into the tivo since trying to setup tivowebplus to start automatically on boot. I can still ping the tivo, just not telnet in.


----------



## RAZUR_BLADEZ (Oct 3, 2006)

Still need need help??


----------



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

Yea still need help. I left and went to dinner. It appeared that everything was working fine. But, When I came home, it started randomly pausing again. So, now I am back at square one. I am going to pull the drive again and run some manufacturer diagnostics on it


----------



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

Would it just be easier to just add this as a second drive?


----------



## RAZUR_BLADEZ (Oct 3, 2006)

good idea run the diagnostics first

Yeah adding a 2nd drive is easier but not the fix. You know want to fix the damn thing.. 

Do you have a good stable working image?? I hope so...where is it HD or CD?

I used the ptvupgrade CD (the free one) did the whole with it and only that cd no other. I'm pretty new to this stuff my first upgrade but it went well. I will help you.

David


----------



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks,

I don't really have a backup (I do, but its stored on my fileserver) I am just using the original HD as the source drive. As for being a good stable image? I hope so, the original drive works fine. It appears that the cd im using is the same as yours, so at least we are narrowing down the differences


----------



## RAZUR_BLADEZ (Oct 3, 2006)

make yourself a backup image to a fat 32 junk drive if you can ok .. I got some paperwork to do for work, you gonna be online for a while?? I'll be back in 45mins or so?? if so I'll help you. :up:

Google talk me

[email protected]

David


----------



## RAZUR_BLADEZ (Oct 3, 2006)

use regular mfstools 2.0 to do that... How old is the backup image on your server pc??

david


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

tgm4883 said:


> 1. Will my swap size not being half as many Mb as I have Gb cause a problem down the road?


The swap space should not be an issue. There are many schools of thought on the issue though. I have two TiVos with 300GB and 127 swap and have no problems.


tgm4883 said:


> 2. Running mfsadd added two new partitions. Is this going to cause any problems in the future if I ever want to upgrade again by adding a second drive?


Partitions are always added in pairs. Since you have a series 1, you should be able to expand one more time. However, if you do the upgrade without saving programs, you can continue to expand because the backup only saves the original partitions that the TiVo came with.

Sorry to hear there are still problems. I would try a different hard drive to see whether it is related to a hard drive issue.


----------



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

I have run the diagnostics on the hard drive (both quick and deep) and the drive passed. 

So now we have narrowed down the problem. 

It isn't the drive.
It isn't the boot drive.

Im going to use mfstools 2.0 to make a backup of the drive now.


----------



## RAZUR_BLADEZ (Oct 3, 2006)

good idea, then use the ptvupgrade cd to do the ENTIRE upgrade instructions are on the CD, print them and roll.

david


----------



## RAZUR_BLADEZ (Oct 3, 2006)

Any Luck???  

David


----------



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, I backed up to a fat32 drive, restored to the new drive from that image. And placed it in my tivo. Couple minutes go by and there are a few slight pauses. Only this time my Gf tells me it has been doing that all morning. ??? Interesting since the tivo hasn't been hooked up all morning. So now I am going to set another tv next to it without tivo and see if they pause at the same time


----------



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

Well, before I even got the other tv out we realized that every time it pauses (which it seems is getting more frequent) the hd makes a click sound. I am not sure what this means, not enough power, bad HD (it passed all the tests) or what?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Clicks are a sign of a bad hard drive. The drive is resetting itself and then doing a retry.


----------



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

I will pull another HD from my fileserver (I think I have enough free space) and see if that one works.


----------



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, so I switched out the HD with one from my fileserver (they are actually the same model and size), restored from my backup, used copykern, plugged it into the tivo and now it seems to be working perfectly. So frustrating that it passed the seagate tools, yet still something wrong with the drive. Anyway, seems to be working fine now. I would like to thank all that helped me with this issue. I now have 100Hrs of best quality, tivowebplus is working, vstreamer is working, everything is good now. Thanks everybody.

Razur_Blades: I read about how you got your svr2000, funny thing, I picked mine up at a goodwill store (box only, didn't have remote or power cord) and it ended up having a lifetime subscription too. Best $15.00 I ever spent.


----------



## RAZUR_BLADEZ (Oct 3, 2006)

sweet progress you lucked out, and you blamed the poor TIVO 
Keep us posted.
david


----------



## tgm4883 (Oct 12, 2006)

Never blamed the TIVO, always thought that it was a PEBCAK error during backup and restore process


----------



## RAZUR_BLADEZ (Oct 3, 2006)

That's great news, glad to hear a happy ending. Yea mine was $25 with lifetime and remote, no power cord. I almost busted one off.    

david


----------

